# Female cutting cycle



## mojo (Mar 14, 2005)

Since I cant get a response from the female discussion board I thought I would ask here. My fiance wants to do a cutting cycle prior to the wedding in June. She has taken a couple of light cycles of Primo and Winny in the past with pretty good results. I was thinking of Primo for 12 weeks at 50-100 mg/wk along with Anavar or Winny. Any suggestions or dosage recomendations?


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 14, 2005)

mojo said:
			
		

> Since I cant get a response from the female discussion board I thought I would ask here. My fiance wants to do a cutting cycle prior to the wedding in June. She has taken a couple of light cycles of Primo and Winny in the past with pretty good results. I was thinking of Primo for 12 weeks at 50-100 mg/wk along with Anavar or Winny. Any suggestions or dosage recomendations?


give some detailed info on your fiance such as does she work out regularly, does she do any cardio, how is her diet?  what are her stats?  var works great especially with primo but she must be on some kind of regular workout regime and doing some cardio for it to work best.


----------



## mojo (Mar 14, 2005)

she's 5'4" 130 lb at around 16% bf. she works out 6 days a week. (cardio 2 days in a 1 hr step class/weights 4 days). Her diet is pretty clean throughout the week and only allows herself to cheat on the diet on weekends. She typically stays around 1750 calories a week with 45% protein, 35% carbs, 20% fat.


----------



## mojo (Mar 14, 2005)

oops!!! make that 1750 calories a day.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 14, 2005)

first thing i would do is have her up the cardio by at least 2 more sessions per week. she can either do them after her workouts or preferably in the am on an empty stomach drinking only water while doing the cardio.  her caloric intake can also be reduced by about 250 cals if possible. where she is at right now is more of a maintanance level being she is consuming approx 1.3-1.5 x her bodyweight. if she can get her cal intake down around 1500 it would be better for her.  
tell her to stay away from carbs at night. within 3 hours of bedtime is when carb intake does the worst things to your body. instead if she needs to consume something, have her eat some cottage cheese or a couple tablespoons of natural peanut butter possibly put on celery(thats the way i like it)  
with her workouts, try to have her do high reps with only 30-45 seconds rest between each set. this will also act as a sort of cardio session and help burn off calories. 
as far as a cycle is concerned, anavar & primo will work pretty good as long as she makes at least some of the changes i suggested.  the anavar can be run at 10-15mg ed and the primo i would spit into (2) 25mg injections per week.  i dont think she will need to go higher than that. 
nolvadex is also a good fat burner for women. you can have her take 10mg ed while on cycle to help with fat reduction.
hope this helps point ya in the right direction and if anyone else wants to add to this or make different suggestions feel free.


----------



## mojo (Mar 14, 2005)

she plans on upping the cardio and typically gets an extra one in a week anyway. As for the diet, let's just say I would prefer to let her eat a little extra to avoid the bitch she turns into when on a strict diet. 1500 she can probably handle but 1200 or less, look out. As for the Nolvadex, would clen be a better option? she plans on taking 40-80 umg a day, on 3 days off 2 days for 6 weeks than off for 6 weeks. How long should the Anavar and Primo cycles be? Im thinking 12 weeks for the Primo but not sure about the Anavar.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 14, 2005)

the primo/var cycle should be run for about 8 weeks. 12 will be a little to long.
clen could be a better substitute for the nolva but some women are non responders to clen so prepare her just in case. dont let her go wild with dosing if she is not seeing results from the clen.
with the diet, if you keep her a little higher in total cals to make for a happier household, then just make sure she does some extra cardio to burn off the extra cals.

try to keep her away from OTC fat burners like xenadrine or ripped fuel or any of those energy drinks you can get in any mini market.  they can be very addicting and i have known more than a few women who feel they need them just to get through the day.  
cardio & diet adjustments will produce the best lasting results. clen & OTC fat burners will provide for temporary fixes but unless you fix the problem with why she has the extra padding in the first place, it will return soon after she stops the drugs.  try to get her in a habit of pryamiding her carbs so she takes in the highest amount early in the day and slowly tapers down till she is not taking in any carbs before bed.  i would also go over her cheat days on the weekends and try to cut them down to a bare minimum amount of cheat food.  1 cheat day can set her back a whole weeks worth of progress depending on what she ate.


----------



## mojo (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks bro!


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 15, 2005)

good luck with her and congrats on the wedding, hope all goes well and she is happy with the results from the hard work im sure she will put in to make herself look extra beautiful for you for such a special day


----------

